# How do we run a business between 2 countries?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

H everyone, it's been a while since I was on the Forum. 

My daughter has been looking at buying and selling items from UK to NZ and vice versa as a way of income and to be able to split her time between the two countries. My husband and I are permanent residents and our daughter is not. As none of us are business experts, we wondered whether anyone has done a similar thing that could give us advice.

Many thanks 
Dawn


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Importing & exporting

That's a good place to start. I believe you need an import/export license, but not 100%. I'd suggest the UK import industry is pretty saturated here unless yor daughter has an eye on importing something specific and unique or unusual.


----------

